# fired at target



## Zorgmed (Dec 4, 2011)

I got fired at target and wondering if i am every again get a job at target again?


----------



## SomeBodysSlave (Dec 4, 2011)

Besides being the worst company ever - and what ever the reason spot doesn't want you any more ----

Why would you want go back ???


----------



## Zorgmed (Dec 4, 2011)

it is a good store that I worked at and that I did something stupid that result in losing my job


----------



## calimero (Dec 4, 2011)

one  TM was fired 2 years ago and was re hired this past november ...Everybody is wondering why...


----------



## Target Annie (Dec 4, 2011)

Mike said:


> I got fired at target and wondering if i am every again get a job at target again?



usually if Target had a reason, you did something, they wouldn't rehire you. Usually.


----------



## invictustaylor (Dec 4, 2011)

we have a problem etl who was fired as a team member and then later rehired as an etl.  WTF???


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 4, 2011)

It seems like it would depend on how serious it was. Then again, that would make too much sense for Spot...


----------



## invictustaylor (Dec 4, 2011)

and don't count on it that the etl-hr entered your non-rehirable status into the computer correctly, or that target still has that info stored...mistakes are made even at the most well run/well staffed company.  Reapply at target, you always have a punchers chance!


----------



## StateofTarget (Dec 4, 2011)

invictustaylor said:


> we have a problem etl who was fired as a team member and then later rehired as an etl.  WTF???



I have seen this happen before.

What I have "heard" is that anyone fired as TM (unless it was for theft/any other AP issue/harassment/violence) is eligible to hire as an ETL even if they are banned as being hired as a TM.  So if a TM no call no shows for a week and is termed, they later get a degree, and apply as an ETL it is pretty much an "all is forgiven" situation.


----------



## Logistics Monkey (Dec 4, 2011)

i didnt think you could get fired unless you punched someone at huddle, or stole something


----------



## invictustaylor (Dec 4, 2011)

StateofTarget said:


> I have seen this happen before.
> 
> What I have "heard" is that anyone fired as TM (unless it was for theft/any other AP issue/harassment/violence) is eligible to hire as an ETL even if they are banned as being hired as a TM.  So if a TM no call no shows for a week and is termed, they later get a degree, and apply as an ETL it is pretty much an "all is forgiven" situation.



I swear they would do anything for those ETL's.  Like if an ETL had to move to a deserted island, target would open a new target there so they would have a store to transfer to.


----------



## tgtfla (Dec 4, 2011)

I have know people who were rehired but in those cases they either went through the districe office or had someone at store level willing to get their status changed,but all those cases were a long time ago and in this age etls do not tend to have any kind of personal relationship with tms that would encourage them to bother,as SomeBodySlave said why would you want to,it is a big world out there,there is life after Target.


----------



## FrontEndKnowItAll (Dec 4, 2011)

My store has hired a few non-rehireables for Q4 and every last one of 'em either NCNSed or walked out within a week, needless to say my store is not hiring any more of 
those unless there are extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Target Annie (Dec 4, 2011)

FrontEndKnowItAll said:


> My store has hired a few non-rehireables for Q4 and every last one of 'em either NCNSed or walked out within a week, needless to say my store is not hiring any more of
> those unless there are extenuating circumstances.



this is what always happens to us when we hire anyone that was no rehire.
many of them are so desperate, and pleading for an interview - and then NCNS within a few shifts - happens without fail.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Dec 4, 2011)

StateofTarget said:


> I have seen this happen before.
> 
> What I have "heard" is that anyone fired as TM (unless it was for theft/any other AP issue/harassment/violence) is eligible to hire as an ETL even if they are banned as being hired as a TM.  So if a TM no call no shows for a week and is termed, they later get a degree, and apply as an ETL it is pretty much an "all is forgiven" situation.



I should do that lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 4, 2011)

Indeed! I have seen that before too!


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 5, 2011)

It all depends on how HR works up your termination documentation.  If they check you off as rehireable, then yes.   If you are terminated for stealing or walking out, then you are non-rehireable.


----------



## eatcowsnotCAFS (Dec 5, 2011)

Logistics Monkey said:


> i didnt think you could get fired unless you punched someone at huddle, or stole something



Lmao, so true!  From the viewpoint of a team member that works their ass off and watches so many people slack off, NCNS, be rude to guests.... it does seem impossible to get fired.  So, come on, what'd you do??


----------



## Gretta (Dec 5, 2011)

What does NCNS mean?


----------



## SomeBodysSlave (Dec 5, 2011)

ksera said:


> What does NCNS mean?



I looked it up - could be one of these's :dance4:

Native Council of Nova Scotia 

Norwood Cooperative Nursery School

Nightingale Center for Nursing Scholarship 

Neighborhood Cooperative Nursery School


----------



## targetflowslave (Dec 5, 2011)

ksera said:


> What does NCNS mean?


No Call no show


----------



## Formina Sage (Dec 5, 2011)

ksera said:


> What does NCNS mean?



No Call No Show. If you're scheduled to work but you simply don't show up, and don't call the LOD to let them know you're not coming in. If you do this a couple times, you'll quickly be terminated.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 5, 2011)

Can you Say busted!


----------



## Guest Attendant (Dec 6, 2011)

a NCNS at walmart is limited to three I think. Same with calling out. At Walmart you are limited to three call outs a month, but lets say you call out today and tommorow that will count as one, but if you call out today, work tommorow and call out the next day then thats two. 

Before I goit on at walmart i tried replying at target (was fired back in March 2010) but got that denyal e-mail. Not sure if I'll ever go back. I like walmart. $9.90 an hour for over nights is not bad and the team i work with is great. Plus the whole gig the media plays seems to be false at my store. The pay is not $7.25 I get treated pretty well. (I had my 90 day review in 66 days and it was postive) Then again I've only been there almost 90 days


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Dec 8, 2011)

Three no call no shows in a row (three consecutive shifts) qualifies as job abandonment so it's not being fired, it's coded as voluntary termination...that's probably why you can lose your job for not showing up and get re-hired with a degree as an ETL.  Also probably why you could apply at another Target (you wouldn't even get an interview where you job abandoned most likely) since you weren't involuntarily termed.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 26, 2012)

my TL said that if you get fired and you are "rehireable" you have to wait 6 months or something like that to be hired again, ive seen this happen with a backroom TM, they are now a salesfloor TM


----------



## Zorgmed (Sep 26, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


> my TL said that if you get fired and you are "rehireable" you have to wait 6 months or something like that to be hired again, ive seen this happen with a backroom TM, they are now a salesfloor TM



Looks like a grave digger here.


----------



## daninnj (Sep 26, 2012)

So, where are you now?


----------



## Zorgmed (Sep 27, 2012)

daninnj said:


> So, where are you now?





I am working at a hospital. I got a new computer, and I totally forgot about this site!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 27, 2012)

wow i didnt even notice the dates, for some reason it was on the top of the forum


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Sep 28, 2012)

I know this is late and I already posted in this old thread but within a few years of your termination (voluntary or involuntary) your status as rehireable or non-rehireable is valid, and will show on your application.  However after two or three years, it will still show you as having Target experience, but there will be no record as to your coded status.  So, fire away.  I don't know why you'd want to, but go on.


----------



## Firewater (Sep 28, 2012)

This was interesting to me.  I've known some team members who were coded as non-rehirable who managed to get back on at Target anyway.  Maybe this was why.


----------



## Leonhart621 (Sep 28, 2012)

We have a Backroom dayside TM who call out almost every payday and Takes alot of breaks (smoking). How he's still there we don't know. We guess he's related to and ETL.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 28, 2012)

Leonhart621 said:


> We guess he's related to an ETL.


...or sleeping with one....


----------



## TM0770PS (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys, how does someone get fired from target? I heard that if you are late, NCNS, or whatever those aren't as bad as stealing, or doing something ILLEGAL.

here's why I asked...

I had my first NCNS. I was late an hour and a half because I thought I started working at 1pm when I actually was supposed to start at 11am. I showed up at 1230pm. horrible.

the VERY next day.. MORE FREAKING PROBLEMS!! my mom had to go to the hospital because she was suffering from acute myocardial infarction; a result of hypersensitivity.

I was late 10 minutes but that was a family emergency. whatever.

not even a week later... I had my first NCNS because I read the WRONG week's schedule.

How much more annoyed can one TM be??

I showed up and saw that I was supposed to work at 9am. It was already 230pm. I asked for LOD. I talked to her, she was very calm about it. she asked me if I'd gotten any NCNS's in the past. I have not. She said my ETL MIGHT... follow up with me.

I'm still going to talk to my ETL... -_-"

Could I get fired from this? Being late a few times, a few of them family related, the only two that were not family emergency was the one before my mom's hospitalization and Sunday 06/02/13.


----------



## buliSBI (Jun 3, 2013)

You need to start keeping an eye on any differences between the posted schedule and computer schedule.

I was wronged by the computer numerous times 3-4 months months where I was recorded coming in late or NCNS because of edited schedules.  I had my shifts on the posted schedule as my defense whenever a ETL tried to chew me out about not coming in or coming late.  But because I had documentation saying I had a different schedule they couldn't do anything.

Just carry a notecard with you of the posted schedule. And always check your schedule from home as well.


----------



## ShopliftersNightmare (Jun 3, 2013)

TM0770PS said:


> Hey guys, how does someone get fired from target? I heard that if you are late, NCNS, or whatever those aren't as bad as stealing, or doing something ILLEGAL.
> 
> here's why I asked...
> 
> ...



Are you within your 90 days still?  If you're not, it'll most likely end up with a corrective action.  If you are, then there is the CHANCE that you could get termed, due to a corrective action resulting in termination.  But there is something similar to a corrective action that you can get that will result in you keeping your job.  I believe it's called a performance plan, but I'm not 100% sure, we're doing this for one of our TPS's.


----------



## greeneyez (Sep 17, 2014)

Logistics Monkey said:


> i didnt think you could get fired unless you punched someone at huddle, or stole something


At my store people get fired or quit every week! A lot of them have problems with the ETL's and their attitudes. They are friends only with each other and they only talk among each other like friends but they ignore the TM's unless they have a favor to ask them like cover for a TM that just quit or was fired. Also they are so rude with TM's but with each other they are very nice. I don't know what to do. I wish I could report all that stuff to a higher up but I fear I'll just get fired quicker. What they do I noticed is that if they don't like you the ETL will tell on you to your ETL for even the most stupid thing that the fat lazy slob of an ETL didn't want to do. I have to continually ask them for help but they always refuse.


----------



## PugMuffin (Sep 17, 2014)

Logistics Monkey said:


> i didnt think you could get fired unless you punched someone at huddle, or stole something


I dunno. The pricing/Instocks TL at my store was fired for shopping at the store while on Medical LOA.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 17, 2014)

PugMuffin said:


> Logistics Monkey said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt think you could get fired unless you punched someone at huddle, or stole something
> ...



Same store?

Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## TeamRed (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes I know that all too well ( posted versus computer) I got a coaching about a month or so ago and they said you are late and I said no I am not..... They said you were supposed to be here at 12 and  no that is impossible I am supposed to be here at 2. No you are supposed to be here at 12 I have it written in my notebook and that's what it said online and then they said the online schedule differs from the posted schedule. I wound up getting a coaching and guess what now I am on probation ( due to another tardiness a month earlier and after that I made sure to be on time) being on probation stinks on tiny tiny little mistake yep you can get fired.


----------



## CaptainRevision (Sep 17, 2014)

Target is not smart now!

Worked there for a long time, and think it's a company that will fail very soon if not fixed quick. So many bad practices that waste a LOT of time, make no sense, etc IMO

These corporate idiots just continue to implement stupid ideas after stupid ideas!


----------



## Bullseyerc (Feb 23, 2017)

calimero said:


> one  TM was fired 2 years ago and was re hired this past november ...Everybody is wondering why...



What's the update with this one?


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 23, 2017)

Bullseyerc said:


> What's the update with this one?


It was over 5 years ago...


----------



## Bullseyerc (Feb 23, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> It was over 5 years ago...



I know I'm curious :3


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2017)

Bullseyerc said:


> I know I'm curious :3


They work at a hospital now.


----------



## Bullseyerc (Feb 23, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They work at a hospital now.


Really?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2017)

Mike said:


> I am working at a hospital. I got a new computer, and I totally forgot about this site!


They were at Walmart before that, after spot fired them. They kept losing electronics keys...


----------



## Bullseyerc (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm betting it's a psychiatric hospital.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 23, 2017)

Bullseyerc said:


> What's the update with this one?



When you apply it is the job of the HRTM to screen applicants. Some HR folks simply ignore the "not rehireable", some consider it and ask you to explain the circumstances.

Some see the nonrehireable and avoid you like the plague. 

Just depends!


----------



## Deli Ninja (Feb 23, 2017)

Dr Laytex said:


>


Can this be awarded twice on the same page?


----------



## glittergirl (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry I know this is an old thread but since it's been resurrected I have a question. I'm on corrective action for attendance issues. I was coached (talked-to) multiple times before the official write up and told I'm on corrective. Will I get more coachings before they put me on final? Is there such a thing as being on final, or will another slip-up get me fired? Basically wondering how close I am to getting fired


----------



## Yetive (Feb 23, 2017)

There is a process.  If you don't show significant improvement in whatever you were given a CA for, you will be coached again, probably a couple of times, then you will be given a final.  You will have to sign that, so you will know.


----------



## glittergirl (Feb 23, 2017)

Are there more coachings after a final or is that the final warning?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 23, 2017)

That is case by case. For attendance, I will typically sit down with the TM and explain that the next attendance issue will mean their job.  I guess you could call that one last coaching after a final.

Is there a reason you can't get to work? Could you change your availability or request a medical leave?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2017)

You are headed to final next. Resolve the issues & communicate before you are scheduled to solve it. The schedules are posted for 2 weeks.
Swap shift & talking to your Etl or tl...


----------



## smashandthrash (Feb 23, 2017)

Bullseyerc said:


> I'm betting it's a psychiatric hospital.



Now losing the pharmacy keys


----------



## HRZone (Feb 23, 2017)

glittergirl said:


> Are there more coachings after a final or is that the final warning?



AsantS our receiver is on her final and she is still late a lot. But she is darn good at her job. Some of our other people aren't that fortunate.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 23, 2017)

glittergirl said:


> Are there more coachings after a final or is that the final warning?


usually yes. basically we need to prove in court you signed that your final issue was bad. it was continued that we had to document it. then it occurred again so that was why you were let go.


----------

